# Unterkunft für ein langes Bikewochende



## mikehansemann (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich. Also ich komme vom Niederrhein und bin dort mit dem MTB unterwegs. Jetzt liegt ein guter Freund von mir in Bad Oeyenhausen in der Klinik und um ihm die Zeit ein wenig angenehm zu gestalten wollen wir uns möglichst oft sehen lassen. Auf Grund der Entfernung leider nicht ganz so unkompliziert aber das ein oder andere verlängerte Wochenende würde sich gut machen lassen. So kann man Vormittags ein wenig biken und Nachmittags bei einem Besuch ein wenig gute Laune verbreiten.

Wenn also jemand einen Tip für eine Unterkunft (bike geeignet) hat wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## wannewupp (19. Juni 2018)

Im Norden von Bad Oeynhausen bietet sich das Wiehengebirge fürs Radfahren an. Eine kurze Internetrecherche ergab diese Unterkunft: https://weinhaus-moehle.com/kortenhof/kortenhof-start.html Ich kenne zwar die Zimmer nicht, die Lage ist aber besser als die Hotels in Bad Oeynhausen „City“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikehansemann (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo - das liest sich doch ganz gut, werde ich mal sofort anfragen- das Wiehengebirge hatte ich schon ins Auge gefasst.

Vielen Dank für den Tip!


----------

